
Ask HN: What are some good flight information data sources? - travelable
I am looking for free and legal data sources for flights. Most of the sites offer some paid solutions which charge per request which is not feasible for my product. I came across to this website which looks like it&#x27;s getting its data in real time and in bulk (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.airportia.com) Do you know what could be powering this website? Thanks!
======
mtmail
Data looks similar to
[https://www.flightradar24.com](https://www.flightradar24.com) (without the
map) and its wikipedia page lists a couple of sources
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flightradar24](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flightradar24)

~~~
travelable
unfortunately flightradar24 does not offer an api even in their paid
subscription

